# Stitches



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

There is always the option of actually paying the doctor yourself ya know there Tommy boy.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh..yea:blush::notworthy


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

When you're debating between stitches and a tourniquet, it's time for stitches. Otherwise, pack it in sawdust for a few minutes and get back to work.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Outside of gettin bit by the table saw that one time, I haven't seen a cut yet that superglue and tape wouldn't fix. I've cut myself with brand spankin new carpet blades, "down to the white meat" as we like to say down here, more times than I can count - some the full depth of the blade. Superglue and duct tape got the check collected every time...now figuring out how to hide the blood stain is a the harder thing to figure out :whistling:laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Kent Whitten said:


> I hate bosch. :laughing:
> 
> The fricken dishwasher bit me. Installing a 90 fitting and the wrench slipped. Bugger of a spot.
> 
> If anything, it's one or two, just keeps bleeding


I call those sympathy stitches. They poke you six times numbing it, to poke it four times for the stitches.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Kent-->







:whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

If it won't stop bleeding by applying pressure, you need stitches. Also, the wound will begin to heal in a few hours, so you should get stitches as soon as possible. Don't leave it till after work. My doc gave me sh!t for this once.

I quit keeping count after 100. :whistling

They won't use any freezing in the forehead area as there is no meat there and it won't work anyways. Remember to duck..........:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Its so small he's too embarrassed to post pics...I say no stitches.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Its so small he's too embarrassed to post pics...I say no stitches.


As far as girth of cut, it's a Sally of a cut. Just seems to keep bleeding.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

More tape, hold it above your head.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> As far as girth of cut, it's a Sally of a cut. Just seems to keep bleeding.


Maybe it’s just your time of the month :whistling


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

My son cut his hand between his thumb and finger and nicked an artery. The doc had to cauterize the artery and then stitch him up. So if you can't get the bleeding to stop with steri-strips, pressure and elevation you might want to see a Doc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Kent Whitten said:


> As far as girth of cut, it's a Sally of a cut. *Just seems to keep bleeding*.


Two day's later?:blink:
Might want to take SRE's advice Kent. 



S.R.E. said:


> My son cut his hand between his thumb and finger and nicked an artery. The doc had to cauterize the artery and then stitch him up. So if you can't get the bleeding to stop with steri-strips, pressure and elevation you might want to see a Doc. :thumbsup:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> As far as girth of cut, it's a Sally of a cut. Just seems to keep bleeding.


Who the heck is Sally?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

a Sally is like a Mary or a Betty..:whistling


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> a Sally is like a Mary or a Betty..:whistling


Well some folk just type funny.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> a Sally is like a Mary or a Betty..:whistling


I prefer Nancy myself.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> I hate bosch. :laughing:
> 
> The fricken dishwasher bit me. Installing a 90 fitting and the wrench slipped. Bugger of a spot.
> 
> If anything, it's one or two, just keeps bleeding


Bought a new fridge couple years ago, went with the cheap i need a new one now floor model. Loading it in the truck, went to pick it up and bam sliced all four fingers on my left hand wide open. Finished loading it in the truck, salesman was freaking out. I thanked him hoped in the truck with blood everywhere. Then the wife saw it. I thought she was gonna pass out. Thankfully i had the sometimes you bleed alot and need it to slow down kit in the truck consisting of alot of gauze and electrical tape. :laughing:


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

So... lets hear the rest of the story. I'm assuming you haven't bleed out, so did you manage to take care of it yourself or did you have to see a doc?:thumbsup:


----------

